# Topics > Smart home > Smart toothbrush >  Oral-B Genius Pro 8000, rechargeable electric smart toothbrush, Procter & Gamble Co., Cincinnati, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Procter & Gamble Co.

oralb.com/en-us/products/compare/electric-toothbrushes

----------


## Airicist

Oral-B Genius 8000 unboxing

Published on Jul 10, 2016




> In this video we unbox the Genuis 8000, a new brush for 2016 that enhances the use of the toothbrush via a new app and improved performance.
> 
> A new cleaning mode along with better battery life and customisation options make the 8000 one of the best options when it comes to cleaning your teeth.
> 
> Motion tracking of your teeth cleaning with feedback could be invaluable to you.
> 
> See what you get in the box with the 8000 by watching this video.

----------


## Airicist

Oral-B Genius 8000 review

Published on Oct 10, 2016




> In this video we take a detailed look at the Genius 8000, a superb electri toothbrush that has Bluetooth connectivity, lots of different cleaning modes and an excellent box contents.

----------


## Airicist

Is this the toothbrush of the future?

Published on Nov 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Oral B AI Toothbrush - What makes this toothbrush smart?

Published on Feb 27, 2019




> Oral B put AI into a toothbrush. If you wondering if this is just a buzzword or is something actually useful, we decided to stop by after lunch for a quick brush to find out. 
> The GENIUS X has been trained with thousands of brushing behaviors, and so can identify your own unique brushing style. It can then figure out how that differs from best-practice, and begin coaching you on where you might improve. 
> It means the toothbrush has its own app, which will help train you to brush your teeth better. The brush automatically knows what position the toothbrush is in your mouth, will give you a warning when you’re using too much pressure and you’ll get personalized coaching letting based on your brushing habits. 
> Improving brush time is one of the immediate benefits to using the app, most people brush for under a minute when really you should be going for over 2 minutes. 
> Oral b has great ambitions, they showed off a futuristic mirror which could track you, your heart rate and help monitor your health. They envision a future where sensors in toothbrushes can act like a mini Tricorder, regularly monitoring each person with a mirror for body monitoring to build a health profile that could be shared with their health care professional.
> 
> No two people brush their teeth the same and at a dinner here in Barcelona I learned that as good as some of their patients are no one is brushing their teeth properly all the time. But after my short brush here at Mobile World Congress 2019 I can already tell you that my teeth almost feel too smooth after what the app told me wasn’t a very good brushing sessions. I can’t wait to get my hands on one for review.

----------

